# Boost ..... is it 'Really' all that ?



## SteCenturion (6 Dec 2017)

Having just re-entered the world of Mtb after a 20 year hiatus I am wondering ....
is it hype, marketing or will I be missing a trick.

FWIW the new *see 2nd hand* FS doesn't have Boost at either end & it would be classed as an AM/Enduro machine.

As I bought the bike at over £1k under new RRP then there might be a little scope in the future to upgrade the fork & therefore also the wheels but in all honesty, would I notice ?

Excited to try out a new modern FS & also read the opinions of experienced Mtb guys & girls.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (20 Feb 2018)

Call me cynical but I suspect it's yet another industry standard that no one wants but I do understand that manufacturers need to keep people buying new bikes. However, it will make your "new" 3 year old bike positively old fashioned and make you go and buy a shiny new bike that will be out of date in 3 years time! I don't doubt it is a slight improvement but I've managed ok without it for years and still enjoy riding mountain bikes old and new....


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2018)

An answer to a question no one was asking.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Feb 2018)

My new Hard Tail has 142x12 and 100x 15.
I bought this as I now have 5 sets of wheels and tyres in 27.5 that fit my FS and HT.
I'm not interested in boost.
Tho it's for 28mm tyres which I'm also not into as that just means more mud and weight to turn.

If I lived in a mud free area and rode rocky trails I'd be all over the boost and 28 mm tyres as they feel far more sure footed and inspire confidence.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Feb 2018)

SteCenturion said:


> Having just re-entered the world of Mtb after a 20 year hiatus I am wondering ....
> is it hype, marketing or will I be missing a trick.


What a load of......... Codswallop!
I have been riding MTB for close to 30yrs and on the same bike for the last 20. Still loving the current ride and still kicking the ass of many folk on 'modern' bikes. IMO a good bike will always be good, regardless of the latest fad, so don't get hung up thinking you are missing out by not having the latest thing.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Feb 2018)

Old guys rule


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (21 Feb 2018)

The cycling world is full of marketing BS emanating from chancers trying to part you from your hard earned wedge. Ignore all of it and don't be a victim of whatever over-hyped nonsense is flavour of the month.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2018)

As I understand it, this came about to create a stiffer wheel on larger wheel sizes, specifically for the new plus standards and fat bikes. I can kinda follow the logic but doubt most of us would notice a difference for everyday riding. <goes back to beating large animal bone on cave floor and grunting>


----------

